# Autocruise Rhythm



## robwat

We are thinking of buying one of these and wondered if anyone has any feedback. I have heard that there is not much space to push the driver seat back and the compressor fridge is not liked but otherwise on paper it looks a nice unit. Any comments gratefully appreciated


----------



## geraldandannie

robwat said:


> on paper it looks a nice unit


It looks good in the flesh too. We looked around one at Shepton, and I was impressed with the interior design and layout.

Sorry, no direct experience feedback 

Gerald


----------



## robwat

*Panel vans*

Have now decided we also like the look of the Autosleepers Warwick Duo. Any info/comments as to which to buy?


----------



## 2dogs

Hi Robwat,

We have been looking for similar vans for quite a while now, rear lounge with 2x singles or double etc etc.

We have so far got down to a list of Autocruise Rhythm, Autosleeper duo, Devon Aztec and Timberland Destiny IX SB.

All have very similar layouts but with differing price tags.

The Rhythm I think is not for taller drivers, being 5'7" I didn't find the driving position too bad but the seat cannot go back too far and the overhead storage shelf (good for light maps etc) is head banging when getting in and out of the seat inside.
We are still not sure about the internal side walls, there is a gap between the interior wall and vehicle wall, you expect a gap for insulation but it is not sealed and we feel damp etc could get behind with possible future problems.

The better half prefers the Aztec and I prefer the Destiny!!

We have not been able to see the Warwick duo yet but hope to at NEC in October.

Your best bet is shows, try and find what type of van you are after and have a good crawl around.

Good hunting and hope you find what your looking for.

Cheers
2Ds


----------



## Mike48

I understand that the 2010 Autocruise Rhythm will allow an additional 3" of legroom for the driver. I might buy one with Comfortmatic at the NEC if I can get my 6ft 1"" frame to sit comfortably in the driving seat. See here for 2010 modifications:

http://www.autocruise.co.uk/profile...antially-increase-luxury-van-conversion-range

The Devon Aztec is also a possibility but the distance to the factory and their Southern Agent in Oxford might prove to be an obstacle for me if warranty work is required.


----------



## 2dogs

Apologies to Robwat, don't want to take over this thread but a question for gelathae, have you had a good look at the Rhythm? I just wondered how you feel about the over head parcel shelf? I bumped my head several times in the dealers and I'm a tall 5'7" and also you opinion on the gap between interior side walls and vehicle?

Cheers


----------



## Mike48

2Dogs. Yes I saw the Rhythm at Shepton Mallet but did not try the drivers seat as there always seemed to be a queue to get into it (and all panel vans). 

I must admit that the space behind the drivers seat did look tight but I'm hoping the extra room in the 2010 model will help. I shall try it out at the NEC. I didn't like the height of the passenger seat in its swivelled position as this left your legs hanging in mid air. This seems to be a problem with most panel vans. Autocruise will introduce a solution to this on some panel van models in 2010 but not the Rhythm. Apparently, the solution proposed will not work on the Rhythm as the proposed pull out leg support would block the side entrance.

As to the overhead parcel shelf I do not think that will pose a problem if you mean the shelf above the drivers seat. I'm used to a low roofline in that area on my Transit.

As to the gap between the interior walls and the vehicle I cannot comment as I did not see it. Was it in the wardrobe you noticed it? I can see this as a potential problem from the heat retention and condensation viewpoints although the gap should be insulated with "Thinsulate".

Could you let me know where the gap is and I shall check it out?

There is a picture of the 2010 interior of the Rhythm in the October edition of MMM. I'm not sure about the upholstery and hope there is a choice. Its not a deal breaker but I would prefer something less likely to mark.


----------



## Wupert

2dogs said:


> Apologies to Robwat, don't want to take over this thread but a question for gelathae, have you had a good look at the Rhythm? I just wondered how you feel about the over head parcel shelf? I bumped my head several times in the dealers and I'm a tall 5'7" and also you opinion on the gap between interior side walls and vehicle?
> 
> Cheers


We have one on our Oakmont

The shelf and huge locker above it are very useful whilst on the move and parked up.

Wups


----------



## robwat

*Rhythm vs Warwick Dou*

Any comment regarding compressor fridge?


----------



## Mike48

I'm told that off hookup the Rhythm's 110 amp battery will last about one to one and a half days which is not great if you are a wildcamper/Aire user. If I buy a Rhythm I may get a second 110 amp battery fitted as I'm not a great fan of solar panels.


----------



## DABurleigh

*Re: Rhythm vs Warwick Dou*



robwat said:


> Any comment regarding compressor fridge?


They are great because you can save on hearing aid batteries when you become compelled to turn them off.

Dave


----------



## 128760

We bought a new Autocruise Rhythm after visiting the NEC outdoor exhibition earlier this year and are delighted with it! Yes, the drivers seat has a restriction and doesn't turn around completely, as does the passenger one, but we don't see it as a problem. The fridge is a good size and quiet at night! It does tend to turn off after about 24 hours, when running off of battery power.The bed size and comfort was one of our main priorities. It makes into a 6'3'' square double, is pretty easy to pull out and is very comfortable. For us, it pretty much ticks all of the boxes and is great to drive too.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

We had a compressor fridge in our Horizons Innovation (PXed a year ago).

In the quiet of night time you could hear the click whirr whenever the compressor ran but we soon got used to it. 

Fairly recently I saw a tip from someone suggesting that if the compressor fridge was down to temp. by bed time then you could safely turn the thermostat up and the motor wouldn't run so often. As the door would remain shut it would be unlikely to warm up too much overnight.

We had a second battery fitted after running low on power after 36 hours without hook up at several dog shows. You can tell when it happens cos the fridge clicks but doesn't whirr.

HTH

SDA


----------



## TandH

*Re: Rhythm vs Warwick Dou*



robwat said:


> Any comment regarding compressor fridge?


We've got a compressor fridge in the Fifer - not a problem day or night.

Tom


----------



## GEMMY

Another thread I've missed,when I read the heading I thought it was a new form of Catholic birth control. :lol:

tony


----------

